# Looking for some private RP



## WendigoNasty (Mar 23, 2017)

Im looking for some private, kink RP.  I have a few prompts on my usual FA (www.furaffinity.net: RP PROMPTS by WendigoNasty so feel free to look there and see if anything catches your interest!

I am in the mood for shorter RPs and would really like something NSFW (through notes of course).

My kinks are:
Breeding
Oviposition/egg-laying
Non-con/dub-con
Cross dressing
Pet play (especially Pony Play)
Fem Dom
Bondage (heavy to light)
Gay
Straight
Slave/Master
Medical Kink

Things I will try:
Vore
Lesbian
TF

Things I will not do:
Feet
Extreme gore
Vomit/piss/scat/any other bodily fluid
Pedophilia/anything with a character under 18
Beastiality (Ferals that are sentient and able to give consent are an exception)

Contact me via PM, please <3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a couple of female oc's you can meet. I do vore however many of my oc's are under 18.


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 27, 2017)

My Priscilla (featured in icon) is a kink dump of all that and then some and I'm definitely looking to expand her character through rp


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 27, 2017)

oprettyoppossum said:


> My Priscilla (featured in icon) is a kink dump of all that and then some and I'm definitely looking to expand her character through rp


What kinks you won't do?


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 28, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What kinks you won't do?


I'd probably rp anything really and play it by ear with what im comfy with tbh I have thick skin


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 28, 2017)

oprettyoppossum said:


> I'd probably rp anything really and play it by ear with what im comfy with tbh I have thick skin


So what about vore?


----------



## Thesinkid (Apr 2, 2017)

Would you be willing to do non vore related micro/macro?


----------

